# Omega 3 Fish Oil made GERD worse



## AnotherOzzie

Hi there guysOver the last two weeks my GERD has got really bad. Was so nauseus with stomach pains, diarrhea and lightheadedness I really thought I was going to die.This afternoon I looked on Google to see if there was any connection to the Omega 3 Fish Oil Tablets which I was advised to take for arthritis. What a surprise !! You've guessed it. Apparently a lot of people with GERD who take this supplement get the same symptoms as I have had for the last two weeks. Obviously eating fish is a better way to go than taking the supplements. Very interesting.Fran


----------



## overitnow

Sorry to hear your experience. I had eliminated my GERD with the flavonoids well before I ever began taking fish oil capsules. I have now been taking them for several years without incident. One of the advantages to the supplement, assuming that you can take it, is that the oil _should_ be distilled, eliminating any heavy metals, to which we know deep sea fish are prone. My wife and I both have had great success with just Glucosamine HCl, blended with bromelain, ginger and green tea. Mariann, who hadn't been able to go up or down irregular paths without support from me, is now able to go up our local mountain with no assistance. (First time in 4 years.) My hip, and more recently knee, have continued to hold up very well with just that supplement.Mark


----------



## SuzM

overitnow said:


> Sorry to hear your experience. I had eliminated my GERD with the flavonoids well before I ever began taking fish oil capsules. I have now been taking them for several years without incident. One of the advantages to the supplement, assuming that you can take it, is that the oil _should_ be distilled, eliminating any heavy metals, to which we know deep sea fish are prone. My wife and I both have had great success with just Glucosamine HCl, blended with bromelain, ginger and green tea. Mariann, who hadn't been able to go up or down irregular paths without support from me, is now able to go up our local mountain with no assistance. (First time in 4 years.) My hip, and more recently knee, have continued to hold up very well with just that supplement.Mark


Our son and I have GERD. How did you get the flavonoids to cure it? I looked it up and the only food listed that I can have is apples. I can't have red wine or green tea. Can you recommend a supplement or is real food the way to go?I was told to get the fish oil pills for my cholesterol, but all the Omega 3 pills at our store are now made from flax seed instead of fish oil, so we just started using flax seed in cooking and our fiber drink. I didn't notice the connection with GERD, but that condition has improved, now, and I did look it up and found a connection. Thanks for the heads-up. Now I just have to balance the diarrhea side-effect for my IBS with the cholesterol/GERD benefit of flax. AARRGGHH!!


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi Mark and SuzMI have to admit that the Omega 3 Fish Oil tablets were really doing me good. They even seemed to give me a feeling of wellbeing. I am disappointed I have to discontinue them at the moment. Mark...when this nausea eases I will get more info from you about the Glucosomine, Green Tea etc.Thanks once againFran


----------



## madge

I can't handle fish oil, so I just eat fish more often. I do seem to be able to tolerate ground flax seed, though, and I sprinkle it in salads, on cereail and put it in things I bake. Another substitute for fish oil is walnuts, and I can eat a few of them a day too, without any problem (unless I eat too many).Green tea bothers me unless I make it weak and stick to one cup a day. I tried ginger tea, and got a really bad acid burn from it. I can drink chamomile and fennel teas, though. Coffee...forget it.


----------



## lucyinthesky7

Just a quick one, in case you don't do this already... Avoid taking the fish oil capsules with hot/warm drink or near eating hot food as this makes the capsules break up higher up and make reflux worse. Just have it with cold water and leave a small gap.


----------

